# Android Stick mit Touchscreen Monitor



## DrHDready (14. April 2014)

Hallo ich möchte mir einen Android Stick holen und ein Touchscreen Monitor dazu.Das ganze soll als grosses Tablet dienen.
Hat jemand sowas schon gemacht.Wenn ja auf was soll man da achten.Hab schon gelesen man muss da was umschreiben dass es geht.Die frage ist nur ob es mit jeder Hardware geht oder nur mit bestimmter


----------



## ricoroci (14. April 2014)

Aber einen Monitor als Tablet ? :O 
Wie stellst du dir das vor ?


----------



## DrHDready (14. April 2014)

Der Monitor bekommt natürlich einen festen Platz.


----------



## Netboy (14. April 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## ricoroci (14. April 2014)

Netboy schrieb:


> Such mal nach Android All in one
> Acer DA220HQL 55 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Wäre dann auch meine Idee. 
Ist einfacher und vermutlich günstiger.


----------



## DrHDready (14. April 2014)

Sowas hat ich auch schon im Auge aber die Hardware ist da nicht so besonders.Und wenn ich aufrüsten will hab ich wieder das selbe problem denke ich und vorallem die eingebaute Hardware die nicht aktiv ist.
Der Monitor sollte in ein Partykeller kommen zum Spielen von Puzzlegames und so.
Weiss halt nicht ob der Acer dazu ausreicht.Kann es nicht einschätzen aber mein Handy ist da schon stärker also bin ich da kritisch


----------



## ricoroci (14. April 2014)

Für Puzzlegames wird es reichen. 
Was sind denn das für Spiele?


----------



## DrHDready (14. April 2014)

Bejeweled und sowas ähnliches und vielleicht mal den Merkur app.Wäre dann so ähnlich wie ein Spielautomat nur eben umfangreicher


----------



## ricoroci (14. April 2014)

Dann reicht der Acer locker^^ 
Rooten und bereinigen und dann hat sich des.


----------



## DrHDready (14. April 2014)

Ok danke


----------

